
Show HN: AutobaHN – HN top stories in your Terminal.  Uses bash! - rasengan
https://github.com/realrasengan/autobahn
======
pouta
Amazing name. Congratulations

------
Piskvorrr
Nice, will try. Note that coreutils is something far more rudimentary...

~~~
rasengan
Good point. I updated the title! I think I just meant most Linux distributions
nor macOS should require any additional downloads/installs.

------
compressedgas
When were curl and jq added to coreutils?

~~~
rasengan
My bad! Updated title!

